# Looking for opinions on 1212 Felt Z85



## nummit (Apr 2, 2013)

*Looking for opinions on 2012 Felt Z85*

Hi,
I have been looking for my first road bike. I am currently tossed up between a 2013 Specialized Allez and a 2012 Felt Z 85.

The Felt leftover is priced at $1049 and includes $50 to put towards any accessories, a basic fitting, and 1 year of free tune ups and labor for any parts I may want to add or change.

The Specialized is priced at $740 and includes a basic fitting and two tune ups.

I have ridden the Felt and it was a nice, comfortable bike. I liked the more upright riding position and the 105 shifters were easier and smoother to use.
Does anyone have any opinions of Felt bikes?


----------



## nummit (Apr 2, 2013)

sorry about the typo in the title. The Felt bike is a model year 2012


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

nummit said:


> sorry about the typo in the title. The Felt bike is a model year 2012


We need more info about the Allez. What components does it have? ...Sora?

BTW

The Felt 85 appears to be a good deal, price wise. However, besides the price, I would urge you to test ride the Allez Elite Mid-Compact (at that price point), along with the Felt Z85, and compare their relative levels of comfort and fit.

Select the one that feels the best. If you like its looks as well, then seal the deal!


----------



## nummit (Apr 2, 2013)

I was originally looking at the Allez Compact, which has Shimano 2300 shifters and derailleurs

In all honesty, I couldn't go up to the $1100 price on the Allez Elite Mid-Compact. I would scrape together a few extra $$$ *if* the Felt is a good bike for the money. The Felt dealer is willing to throw in extras like unlimited tune ups for a year and money towards accessories making it more of a difference than just the cash value shows.


Felt Z85
Felt Z85 Road Bike 2012 - 224778


Specialized Allez Compact
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm curious why you're considering a $740 race bike and $1050 relaxed geo bike. On both levels, it's an apples and oranges comparison. 

Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with test riding a bunch of bikes.. of differing geo. That's a good test to see what preferences you have. But that said, if you like the more upright position of the Felt Z series, why aren't you considering a comparable Specialized, like the Secteur. With a 10% discount (which is pretty standard in most areas) the Elite falls into the range of the Z85. I'm in no way trying to talk you out of the Felt, because they're nice bikes. Rather, making a point to consider more comparable models.

The same goes for the Allez. If you're considering that model, at least give it a fair run and test ride a model in the same general price range as the Felt, like the Elite. The same applies here - with a 10% discount it's in the range of the Felt (~$1k).

Lastly, consider the Sora groupset. It's not going to have the level of refinement of the 105's, but you'll save some money and when set up/ tuned correctly, IMO it'll meet recreational riders needs.

All that said, also consider which shop you like best and which places more importance on test rides and getting fit right. That'll mean more than any perks like free tuneups or labor on upgrades.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I have two questions for you, Nummit:

1) How tall are you?

2) What is the absolute highest limit of your budget?


----------



## Hallscamp (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the 2013 Felt Z85 as of January, and I am very satisfied. The bike required a few minor tuneups when new, over the first few hundred miles, but seems to be holding the last tuneup very well now. The 105 components are good. The brakes are a little weak, but I do all flatland trail commutes with no interaction with traffic, so the brakes are adequate for me. The upright position is good for me, although I had the LBS take out the spacers after a couple hundred miles, so I am now at a positive 8 percent rather than the original 16. The frame is compliant to vertical jars from rough road surfaces yet stiff for pedaling efficiency. This is a great all around bike for the money.


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Love my 2011 Felt Z85. Need to upgrade the brakes but the bike is solid and I can ride it all day.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

@Hallscamp & CMJTperry, just get Kool Stop salmons and you'll have your 'new' brakes. :wink5:

Amazon.com: Kool Stop Dura 2 Brake Insert (Salmon): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Just ordered a couple sets.Thanks, the ones on my bike are horrible.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CMJTperry said:


> Just ordered a couple sets.


I think you'll be impressed at the difference they'll make. A cheap 'upgrade'.


----------



## Hallscamp (Mar 20, 2013)

I have finally gotten around to ordering myself a couple of sets. Thank you for the recommedation, PJ352!!...


----------



## Hallscamp (Mar 20, 2013)

Ordered another set, after the last set having lasted me two years. Thanks again PJ!!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know what brakes that Felt came with. If they were generic brakes, upgrading to true Shimano 105 brakes (or better) will make a significant difference. My wife's bike had generic, no name brakes and she was always unsatisified with them, even with good pads (tried both Koolstop and Dura Ace). I upgraded them to 105 calipers, and they were noticeably better with any given pad. I attribute it to the quality/ strength of the arms on the brake caliper. I also tried the Ultegra calipers I had on my own bike as an interim solution and although they could be said to look better, they worked the same as the 105, fwiw.


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

Camilo said:


> I don't know what brakes that Felt came with. If they were generic brakes, upgrading to true Shimano 105 brakes (or better) will make a significant difference. My wife's bike had generic, no name brakes and she was always unsatisified with them, even with good pads (tried both Koolstop and Dura Ace). I upgraded them to 105 calipers, and they were noticeably better with any given pad. I attribute it to the quality/ strength of the arms on the brake caliper. I also tried the Ultegra calipers I had on my own bike as an interim solution and although they could be said to look better, they worked the same as the 105, fwiw.


 just fyi the post was from 2013.. it was bumped because someone bought some new brake pads.


----------

